# Oversteer problem..



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

I have the eibach pro-kit on my car with the blistien shocks, and my car seems to be oversteering alot. I don't have the sports package on my (205/50/17) coupled with all seasons. My rears will have to replaced in a couple thousand miles and I'm going to be going with larger wheels and wider tires. I am also getting my sways installed today. 

Now the question. 

Should I dial out understeer through my sways, or by adding wider tires in the rear? If I should do it through my sways, what setting should I set it at? I have the UUC ones. 
What would be the drawbacks of benefits of both setups. 

Thanks, 
Arin


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*Someone doesn't like oversteer?*

Man, I was loving it this morning when the road was slick. I was able to go sideways in 3rd.:thumbup: I wish it was that way in the dry. Oversteer is fun fun fun, especially when you are looking through your side windows.:bigpimp:

On a more serious note, what do you want to accomplish with the setup? You could always play with the air pressure...

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I have stock shocks/springs, with UUC Sways.

I've found that having the sways on all stiff both front and rear successfully dialed out the heavy understeer tendency brought on by the staggered tire sizes. It seems just about equally balanced between over/understeer to me at this point.

I'm not sure how your Bilsteins affect this picture, though.


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the replies... 

Since I don't have a staggared setup, my car was pretty neutral(slightly understeering) before the suspension setup. But after it I seemed to oversteer alot. 

Lol.. yes it's very fun, but I almost went over a clif=not fune  

I did install my sways today, stiff in the rear, and medium upfront, and that seemed to do the trick, although, It started to rain alot and I didnt want to push it too much.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

coldintake said:


> *
> 
> I did install my sways today, stiff in the rear, and medium upfront, and that seemed to do the trick, although, It started to rain alot and I didnt want to push it too much. *


Those sway bar settings should only increase an oversteer tendency..

And, I didn't think that the eibach prokit would turn the car to being oversteer prone. I dunno, modify your driving habits :dunno:


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

coldintake said:


> *I have the eibach pro-kit on my car with the blistien shocks, and my car seems to be oversteering alot.
> ...
> *


Is your oversteer immediately preceeded by you either mashing the throttle or suddenly lifting off the throttle? I used to be able to make my E21 320is oversteer by doing both of those but no one ever accused an E21 of being prone to oversteer. I suggest you sign up for you local BMWCCA chapter driving school to learn about weight transfer and car control.

Ed


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.. 
I already installed my sways and Fixed my oversteer problem and now the front has a bit too much grip. Could be because of my tires because they are crappy all seasons. It's not really my driving, because I am comparing a turn taken several times a day with everything stock, and a modded car. 

But my car does handle much better when it's all said and done. I can take corners at a higher limit without that skidding feeling that you are loosing traction. 

Every 'track' guy I have recently talked with, has told me to go with toyo proxies t1-s' or the Ra's. I might also go with S03's. 
I still have to decide what I'm going to do about my rim issue. Any suggestions are welcome. Anyone have any "hookups" for wheels or tires, please contact me. 

As for a BMWCCA, I have talked with Carl and he said he'll contact me for the next high performance lesson.

Thanks for the replies though, any information is helpful. I am a beginner after all.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Someone doesn't like oversteer?*



Stuka said:


> *Man, I was loving it this morning when the road was slick. I was able to go sideways in 3rd.:thumbup: I wish it was that way in the dry. Oversteer is fun fun fun, especially when you are looking through your side windows.:bigpimp:
> *


We should go on a good drift-run one day, Stuka. I gotta see if what those LA guys keep saying about is true, and you are a maniac. 

BTW, since I'm missing _some_ power compared to you, I've mastered the mid-turn clutch quick engage and disengage with the throttle applied sharply. Doing that will send that back end WAY out, and if you keep on the throttle the rear will not gain enough traction until you straighten out.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

coldintake said:


> *Thanks for the replies..
> I already installed my sways and Fixed my oversteer problem and now the front has a bit too much grip. Could be because of my tires because they are crappy all seasons. It's not really my driving, because I am comparing a turn taken several times a day with everything stock, and a modded car.
> *


Based on this a couple of other things you have said, are you sure you understand what oversteer and understeer are?

If there is too much grip in the front versus rear, that IS oversteer. Understeer is to much grip in the back versus the front. Virtually all cars understeer from the factory.

Understeer is when you go into a corner and when you get to the limit the car wants to go straight, and as you keep turning the wheel into the corner, nothing happens.

Oversteer is when you turn into a corner and the rear end goes out trying to spin the car.

To reduce understeer or increase oversteer:

More rear roll stiffness or less front roll stiffness
More pressure in the front tires or less in the rears
Less front shock compression dampening.
Wider tires in the front (or narrower in the rear)
Lower profile tires in the front or higher profile in the rear

Reverse above to reduce oversteer or increase understeer.

You can also cause any car to understeer by entering the corners too fast or without any weight transfer to the front (throttle lift or braking).

You can induce oversteer on most any car by entering the corner with too much brake (or not trailing the brakes off as you turn), lifting the throttle in the middle of the corner, braking in the middle of a corner, and in some cars too much throttle too soon.


----------

